# OT: Goal



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes a goal for this forum. Lets get to 10,000 posts in here by the playoffs end. You guys up for it? Lets hear it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How many you got now?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> How many you got now?


Why don't you look for yourself you damn Aussie :wink:

We got 8,520. Only 1,480 to go!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, when you get bounced by Mavericks...it will be hard


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Well, when you get bounced by Mavericks...it will be hard


Ouch. Stab to the heart. :laugh: But your contributing now. Thanks theo :banana:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Why don't you look for yourself you damn Aussie :wink:
> 
> We got 8,520. Only 1,480 to go!!!


Now we only have 1,479 to go!

















America>Australia  :wink:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Ouch. Stab to the heart. :laugh: But your contributing now. Thanks theo :banana:


I hope you're ok :biggrin: 





















Landlock States> rest of States :wink:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> I hope you're ok :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm OK. haha. 



Hawaii>Everything else

Notice there is no wink sign :laugh:


----------



## TheAnswer[3] (Apr 17, 2005)

Ill try and help!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Great idea, Kekai!

10,000 posts is an admirable goal. It will be tough, but it is reachable if we all commit to posting here in the Suns forum a bit more. Let's try to direct some of the traffic from the "NBA Playoffs 2005" to our team forum as well. We're not asking you all to engage in post-padding. Just hang out here and contribute to the game threads and post in the game review threads and such.

G-Force


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Keep those posts in the game thread coming guys, that's the best way if you want to reach your goal. Don't just flood this thread doing it.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Good idea, we will need plenty of posting in the game threads.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Great job guys. We passed 9,000 last night I think. Keep it up :greatjob:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, we all are doing great. We need to celebrate milestones like 9000 posts. 9500 is not very far off, and we are getting very high quality posts as well. You guys are great! :greatjob: And I appreciate you all.


G-Force


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

897 threads and 9301 posts. Woohooo! That last game post was cruisin'. Unfortunately, we lost the game. Let's bounce back and have another great game thread for game 5 and win the game to boot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm surprised the Suns board isn't flooded with more fans now that the Suns are a great team. I bet the bandwagon fills up if (when?) the Suns start winning titles.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

EHL said:


> I'm surprised the Suns board isn't flooded with more fans now that the Suns are a great team. I bet the bandwagon fills up if (when?) the Suns start winning titles.


:laugh: Yup thats what will happen.


----------

